# Auto Reboot



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I have a K2 which I have had since March, occasionally it reboots (approx. 8 times or so) right when I'm in the middle of searching or doing something else besides just reading.  I was talking to another K2 owner who noticed this on his for the first time the other day.  After the reboot it puts me back at the home page.  Others have this issue or happen to know what causes it?? 

Concerned K2 Owner


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had it happened several times too, but never when reading a book.  Maybe it's like the "Blue Screen of Death" that we see on windows.. 
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would call CS...it sounds like maybe it does it when it's doing intensive searches or indexing?

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Adele, let me know what happens....this happened to me the other day, but I think it was because I accidently dropped it, while trying to escape a mean wasp! I told myself it was updating software to make me feel better.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, let us know what they say. My K1 does this occasionally also. Usually it shows "updating" for a while and then takes me back to the Home Page. Then, when I click on the book I was just reading at the time of the reboot, I wind up on the page I was on when I began reading that session, _not_ where I was when the reboot occurred. (I'm sure there is a clearer way to state this, but my brain is a little Benadryl-addled at the moment. )

N


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

THis just happened on my K3 and it makes me a bit concerned.  Especially since I'm in Afghanistan...


----------

